# Plz Identify the fish for me..?!!



## koiangel (May 21, 2014)

Hello All, (my first post)
I recently bought a 35 gallon fish tank and 6 fish came with the tank(attached Pics link, I also have video if you need more viewing)
I am not a fan of these fish and I don't know the actual names.
I was hoping someone would identify these fish for me, and if they could help me with pricing, for selling or trade.
the pleco is a lot of work, he is pooping a lot(I mean a LOT).
long string of fecal matter all across the tank floor and I have to clean it every three days.
I like Angelfish, shrimps cardinal tetra's with lots of live plants, I want more a planted tank.
Bought a potted plant and the pleco flatten'd it.
I am really hoping to get some help.
pleco - (10 to 11 inch)
clown loach - (4 to 6 inch)
fish with the Red stripe(I think danios) - same as loach around (4 to 6 inch)
there is one that looks like a piranha - around 4 inch
Again, this is not a exact length. I could be wrong since its a bow front tank.
but they are very big.
https://www.dropbox.com/sc/3g3wul4yqhum303/AACEIwNbFzr3xSzGb08w1dIta


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The red striped one is a demesoni barb, also called roseline torpedo barb, and they tend to be pricey. The one that looks like a pirhana, is probably a black pacu, a fish that gets very large, and eats plants. The pleco is already too big for the tank.


----------



## koiangel (May 21, 2014)

Thanks for the reply BillD
do you have any ideas for me.
I cannot keep these fish much long, they are just too big,
Also I have never taken a fish to Big Al's for trade in,
do they have a fair price trade in?.


----------



## FireWolf (Jul 8, 2013)

*Ba trade ins*

for big als it depends on the fish and at what price they sell it for. you will usually get under 50% of the value that they would sell it and they will provide a voucher to spend in stores.

I hope the other members here will help with price for the fish  you can also take a walk down BA and see similar fishes for the price that they sell if noone responds with a good idea for prices here?


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

For pricing I think the common pleco give it away for free.
The Denison barb $15
The Clown loach $15
The unknown Pacu or Pirhana $10
These are fair prices and you may not get that much at a fish store, if you were in London I would take the loach and barb for sure. Good luck with sales.


----------

